# Which Zipp wheels for my Look 585 Ultra?



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I just picked up a Look 585 Ultra and love it. I am about to order some aero wheels and need some advise. I get a team discount on Zipp and am debating between 404 clinchers and tubulars. Basically over 420 grams. 

I don't race but do some pretty competitive group rides and want a set of aero wheels. 

Here is what I have now:

1. DT R1.1 rims. DT 240 hub radial laced front 28 with Revolution spokes. Campy Record rear 32 with Revolutions NDS and 14/15 DS. They are very light but sturdy clinchers. I use these for climbing and long rides where I am out of cel phone reach in the mountains.

2. Campy Zonda's- bomb proof winter wheels, heavy, not too aero but strong. 

3. Bontrager XXX lite tubular wheels with Continental Sprinter tubulars. When I get time to change the pad holders to run carbon specific pads and am doing shorter rides within cel phone range I use this setup. I have used this setup in the summer exclusively for a few years only carrying one can of Pit Stop and running a little Stan's No Tubes with only three flats. However, one was not repairable with PitStop as a roofing nail was embedded in my tire. My concern is that I am only allowed to get one flat with this set up and many of my rides are high up in the Colorado mountains where there are few cars and little cel reception to call my wife. I don't really want to carry a spare tire as its a royal pain to change a tubular mid ride. 

4. New aero wheels- ??
404 clincher cons: 420 grams heavier than tubulars 
404 clincher pro's: I can get multiple flats and still ride it home. I wont have to keep switching those pesky brake pad holders every time I switch wheels. Better braking with aluminum surface. Easier to mount tires.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Tubies*

I'd vote for the tubies. I haven't had the flatting problems like you've had. In all reality I've had fewer flats that with my clinchers. The wheels will ride so much better than the clincher model as you already know. Plus, you have clinchers already.

I've been dealing with the same problem. I've got a pair of Lightweights, Hyperon Ultra clinchers and Eurus (winter and rain riding). I'm thinking of selling one of them and just can't make a decision. 

If it's any help, I've been running Swiss Stop Yellow pads and was told that I could run them with my aluminum clinchers if I just took a pocket knife blade and ran it over the pad to get ride of any aluminum bits and then take some sand paper to it for a quick rub. This is a whole lot easier than replacing the pads.

Good luck.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Go with the tubies. I DO carry a spare without it being any hassel at all. Changing if I flat is actually easier than fixing a flat clincher. There are times when you can ruin a clincher beyond repair, also...so you are stroked there, too..

I have a stuff bag, sized to carry a spare tire under my regular seat bag, which has a compression strap on it. I use a worn tubular that has glue on it already for a spare. I ride remote area mostly, like you and don't worry much. You can also ride a flat tubular for some miles if you are careful.

I have some clinchers that I was using for crummy road rides..but after I cut one beyond repair on a rail road spike and had to hitch back, I decided they weren't any more dependable than tubies. I now have some old beater Zipp 303s from Ebay that have Conti. Sprinter Gatorskin tires...those are my dirty road wheels now..

This is on a 585 and a Scott CR1, 165lbs, about 150-200 miles per week training and a race every other weekend..
Don Hanson

PS..There are DuraAce brake pads that you can change pads with in about 2 minutes, but I found it un-necessary and run the carbon compound all the time.


----------

